# Jan 1964 Stingray Deluxe Recent Find



## vastingray (May 27, 2016)

Recently acquired in a collection a Minty January 1964 Deluxe rear center stamped 36 spoke wheel dated tires non crimped sissy bar amazing 52 year old bike


----------

